# Steering Wheel Paracord Wrap



## bryson

All you guys that have wrapped your wheel, what's your favorite technique? I've seen lots of different methods, but haven't decided which one I want to do on my wheel. Let's hear it!


----------



## mtoddsolomon

I just did the coxcombing that I saw in a YouTube video.


----------



## lpg

So what material are you using and how many feet for a steering wheel?

Looks like a fun project, but not sure what to use..


----------



## Limp Shrimp

I used just plain para cord, but after looking at some of the professionals work, I think they use a higher grade of Kernmantle rope.. a harder rope will give you a better finish because it doesn't flatten out under pressure like para cord... I was happy with the results I got from my $10 bag of para cord though...


----------



## tjtfishon

Three strand ring-bolt hitch. It makes a very nice herringbone pattern and using 3 strands of 11' each makes it easier to manage than a single cord over 33' or even two cords. It is a little more difficult to tie, but with practice the muscle memory make it something you can do with little concentration. You can also use different colors if you want some contrast.


----------



## bryson

tjtfishon said:


> Three strand ring-bolt hitch. It makes a very nice herringbone pattern and using 3 strands of 11' each makes it easier to manage than a single cord over 33' or even two cords. It is a little more difficult to tie, but with practice the muscle memory make it something you can do with little concentration. You can also use different colors if you want some contrast.


That's really helpful info on the lengths, since all our wheels are fairly similar in size. Thanks!


----------



## tjtfishon

bryson said:


> That's really helpful info on the lengths, since all our wheels are fairly similar in size. Thanks!


13” wheel


----------



## ScorpionFish

tjtfishon said:


> Three strand ring-bolt hitch. It makes a very nice herringbone pattern and using 3 strands of 11' each makes it easier to manage than a single cord over 33' or even two cords. It is a little more difficult to tie, but with practice the muscle memory make it something you can do with little concentration. You can also use different colors if you want some contrast.


What diameter cord did you use? Nice job! I can't wait to get started!


----------



## tjtfishon

I use 550 7 strand cord. I think it is 5/32" or 4mm


----------



## tjtfishon

Here's another one I just finished....


----------



## Zika

Nice work. I've done some limited wraps on a grab bar but thinking about trying to do a similar two-color treatment on my wheel. How is yours holding up to moisture/grime?


----------



## Artistect

That looks killer! GJ!


----------



## Rayreds

Zika said:


> Nice work. I've done some limited wraps on a grab bar but thinking about trying to do a similar two-color treatment on my wheel. How is yours holding up to moisture/grime?


Try: https://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&k...qmt=e&hvbmt=be&hvdev=c&ref=pd_sl_27sw17wu3k_e
Min Wax wood hardener it will set your wraps hard and tight. Cuts down on stains and fading.


----------



## bryson

@tjtfishon since you've done both, what's your opinion on having the seam on the outside vs. the inside of the wheel?


----------



## tjtfishon

bryson said:


> @tjtfishon since you've done both, what's your opinion on having the seam on the outside vs. the inside of the wheel?


I like the way it looks on the outside better. But I like the way it feels on the inside on my boat. It is really just a personal preference. 
I weave them all on the outside and rotate around after. Then pour some boiling water over them to tighten back up.


----------



## bryson

Rayreds said:


> Try: https://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&k...qmt=e&hvbmt=be&hvdev=c&ref=pd_sl_27sw17wu3k_e
> Min Wax wood hardener it will set your wraps hard and tight. Cuts down on stains and fading.


That's interesting -- I feel like I have heard of people using beeswax or something, then putting the whole wheel in the oven at a low temp to help melt the wax so it really penetrates the paracord. I can't find anything on it now, though. Ever heard of anything like that?


----------



## tjtfishon

I doubt paracord would need any treatment. I’ve had it for nearly 2 years on my tiller extension and a portion of my platform that tended to get rubbed by the tiller. No fading, loosening, or other degradation. Maybe a really light color would tend to stain.


----------



## sidelock

tjtfishon said:


> Here's another one I just finished....
> 
> 
> View attachment 23139
> View attachment 23140
> View attachment 23141


Do you use separate pieces of cord to do the Turk's Head trims or is it one continuous piece from the main weave ?


----------



## tjtfishon

sidelock said:


> Do you use separate pieces of cord to do the Turk's Head trims or is it one continuous piece from the main weave ?


Separate


----------



## sidelock

tjtfishon said:


> Separate


Cool, thanks.


----------



## Rayreds

tjtfishon said:


> I doubt paracord would need any treatment. I’ve had it for nearly 2 years on my tiller extension and a portion of my platform that tended to get rubbed by the tiller. No fading, loosening, or other degradation. Maybe a really light color would tend to stain.


Apply the Min-Wax wood hardener. Works great


----------



## Backwater

Rayreds said:


> Apply the Min-Wax wood hardener. Works great


But would that change the color if it's a lighter color? I was wondering if a polyurethane would protect it better or just bugger the whole thing up.


----------



## Backwater

tjtfishon said:


> Here's another one I just finished....
> 
> 
> View attachment 23139
> View attachment 23140
> View attachment 23141


Beautiful work! I can't see myself making it look that good and would be worth having you do it when I change out my steering system soon. What do you charge for a wheel that size?


----------



## tjtfishon

Backwater said:


> Beautiful work! I can't see myself making it look that good and would be worth having you do it when I change out my steering system soon. What do you charge for a wheel that size?


I do them for microskiff.com members for $125 plus shipping. There is a thread with some details and more examples in the classifieds. https://www.microskiff.com/threads/steering-wheel-wraps-125-special-pricing.51496/


----------



## tjtfishon

Rayreds said:


> Apply the Min-Wax wood hardener. Works great


I'm sure it works but from wrapping at least 18 wheels for boaters (and my own skiff) I'm equally sure it is completely unnecessary.


----------



## Stillwright Saltwater

tjtfishon said:


> I do them for microskiff.com members for $125 plus shipping. There is a thread with some details and more examples in the classifieds. Steering Wheel Wraps $125 - special pricing


Does the wheel have to be smooth bottom or can it have finger grooves?


----------



## tjtfishon

Stillwright Saltwater said:


> Does the wheel have to be smooth bottom or can it have finger grooves?


I've all but stopped doing these for a while. Not enough time. But any wheel can be done...finger grooves are fine.


----------



## 8loco

Sure wish you would decide to wrap again. Pretty sure you are the only person on the west coast of Florida that was good at it. I can’t find anyone to wrap my grab bar and poling steps.


----------

